# Internteverbindungen loggen



## fanste (16. April 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problemchen. Und zwar geht es um folgendes:

Kann ich unter Linux die übertragen Datenmengen (up und down) des Internets loggen? Für soetwas gibt es bestimmt fertige Programme. Mein Problem ist aber, dass es ein MOD für meine FritzBox werden soll. Das heißt, es ist vieles nicht verfügbar, was es auf normlaen Linuxsystem gibt. Zudem habe ich einen Speicherplatz von max. 500 KB zu Verfügung.

Des weiteren soll zu den jeweiligen Datenmengen der im Netzwerk gehörende Name dabei stehen, also wer aus dem Netzwerk die Datei angefordert/geschickt hat.

Ich stelle mir das so vor:


```
fanste ruft Seite tutorials.de auf. Datenmenge: 31KB => In die Datei kommt "fanste:down=31" 
fanste ruft Seite tutorials.de/forum/php auf. Datenmenge: 120KB => In die Datei kommt "fanste:down=151" (31+120) 
usw.
```
Beim Upload soll dementsprechend "fanste:up=DATENMENGE" stehen.
Und das für den jeweiligen User.

Ich habe ein paar Mal gelesen, dass man soetwas evt mit iptables machen könnte, stimmt das? Wenn ja wie? Wenn nicht, wie dann?
FritzBox muss zum loggen ja irgendetwas schon onBoard haben, da man dort ja auch eine Internetstatistik bekommt. (Allerdings eine recht magere.)

Das ganze will ich am Ende als Deamon realisieren. Wenn ich mir da also etwas eigenes zusammenbasteln muss, weil iptables, wenn es damit überhaupt geht, z.B. zuviele infos auspuckt, dann bitte ich um ein paar Ansätze, wie ich das machen müsste, um die gewollten Infos zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## fanste (17. April 2006)

Andere Idee.

Wie muss mein Deamon aussehen, damit er weiß, dass jetzt von diesem User im Netzwerk die Datei mit dieser Größe aus/ins dem Internet aufgerufen/gesendet wird?

EDIT:
Nach ein paar Stunden Suche habe ich nun etwas gefunden, was mir ein bisschen weiterhilft. Soetwas soll man mit iptables und Netfilter machen können. Bloß habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das machen kann. Ich habe noch überhaupt keine Ahnung von iptables und Netfilter.
DAs Tutorial von Dennis arbeite ich gerade durch. Dann weis ich aber (nur), wie ich Firewallregeln erstelle, aber noch nicht, wie ich das Datenvolumen und den dazugehörigen User herausfinde.


----------

